# How to stop rabbits



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

these work well


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Rubber snakes and Hoot Owl decoys work sometimes.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I had to deal with rabbits in my pest control business a few times. I have questions for you.

First, how are they getting into your yard? Are they entering just to eat, or do they live there?

Second, why are they coming into your yard? How big is your yard? What type of landscape do you have in the yard? Does your yard provide the rabbits with safety from their normal preditors (not your pet)?

Third, are they hares or rabbits? Check with your local wildlife department and ask about controls they recommend. Their are differences, and the wildlife department could be a good source of correct information.

I used a pellet gun (a good one) to control their population in an area where I could not impact their access. If you cannot eliminate their access, it sounds like your job will be never ending. I had to trap them on an elementary school ground (no pellet gun allowed), and work with the grounds crew to eliminate their harborages.

Forget the rubber snake, any fake preditors, or electronic thing-a-majigs.


----------



## oncall (Dec 8, 2012)

It is easy to get in my yard . They can come anywhere even though I have a fence.

Not sure about the difference between Hare and Rabbit, they are gray in color.

I do have 2 trees that I think they might live at. 

I tried a trap only once didn't work, any idea of a good bait to put in the trap?

Trying a trap again might be my only alternative...


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

.22 cb's. Quiet and efficient.


----------



## oncall (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to thank you for some ideas. Maybe a pellet would work and be the best if I was able to just sit outside all day and night. But with neighbors about 100 to 200 feet on my sides I guess I'll have to try and trap them again.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want to keep them out, work on your fence.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gobug said:


> Forget the rubber snake, any fake preditors, or electronic thing-a-majigs.


right.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Can try conibear traps, with an apple core on center prongs. Then, skin, clean (save liver, heart, lungs, kidneys), and cook with spices.


----------



## oncall (Dec 8, 2012)

My yard is about 120x110


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

oncall said:


> I want to thank you for some ideas. Maybe a pellet would work and be the best if I was able to just sit outside all day and night. But with neighbors about 100 to 200 feet on my sides I guess I'll have to try and trap them again.


Ayuh,.... Decon Rat baits,....

Back when I had a thriving garden in the backyard, the rabbits would Destroy baby plants, ruinin' the garden,...

I cut a big mouse hole in a 5 gallon plastic pail, 'n used it as a bait station,...
Put the baitbox inside, 'n a Big rock on top to hold it down in the wind...

The rabbits Love the big feed pellets/ rat bait, 'n wander away to die...


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Contech-CRO10...qid=1358823666&sr=1-6&keywords=animal+control


a few of these


----------



## NestHI (Jan 11, 2013)

You can get a havahart trap for about $20. These are non-lethal traps where you can relocate what you trapped far away from your home. Can be used for squirrels too. 

They also make this motion activated water spray device. http://www.havahart.com/store/electronic-repellents/5266
Not sure how well this works.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> If you want to keep them out, work on your fence.


 
Yep. My neighbor has backyard gardens. He put up a good fence and at the bottom burried steel screening that goes a foot into the ground. No rabbit worries for him.

I just let the rabbits wander about in my yard. One time they started making a hole in the middle of my back yard. So I sprayed around the hole wirh Christmas-gift aftershave. The rabbits abondoned that hole and made a new hole in the middle of my front yard. I just let them be, now.


----------

